# Sunday Mulholland ride with pics



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Had a short but fun ride out this morning .... started with a decent climb up Beverly Glen then headed east on Mulholland, over Coldwater, back east on Mulholland over to Laurel Canyon, down Laurel Canyon and back up Ventura to where I started. See pics below...


































































































And checking the "plastic is in one piece before the 47mph descent of Laurel Canyon !


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love Mulholland Dr. It's one of my favorite streets to ride on.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah - it's got a little bit of everything and it's always nice and fast.....recently started road riding, ride dirt Mulholland all the time on my MTB, never road ridden Mulholland west of Topanga - how is it ? Does it go all the way to the sea ?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

PTV said:


> Yeah - it's got a little bit of everything and it's always nice and fast.....recently started road riding, ride dirt Mulholland all the time on my MTB, never road ridden Mulholland west of Topanga - how is it ? Does it go all the way to the sea ?


Yeah I rode on Mulholland Hwy today. It eventually winds up at Leo Carillo State Beach.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

does it turn in Decker Canyon (23) ? What is the street you turn off PCH to go up Mulholland ?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PTV said:


> does it turn in Decker Canyon (23) ? What is the street you turn off PCH to go up Mulholland ?


Mulholland actually hits PCH, a few miles before Neptune's Net, and maybe 5-7 miles after Trancas. It's a great climb; long, but not steep at all.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

PTV said:


> does it turn in Decker Canyon (23) ? What is the street you turn off PCH to go up Mulholland ?


Note that M. Hwy is distinct from M. Dr. M. Hwy is a branch off of M. Dr.

M. Hwy does follow 23 for less than 2 miles, but then has its own route to the coast. See map. (I have no idea which portions of it might not be paved.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

PTV said:


> does it turn in Decker Canyon (23) ? What is the street you turn off PCH to go up Mulholland ?


Decker comes up to Mulholland, yes. 

There are many roads that lead to Mulholland Hwy. Topanga/Old Topanga, Las Virgenes, Kanan, Latigo, Decker. Yerba Buena (the street at Neptune's Net) hooks to it too.

As a mountain bike rider I'm sure you know that Mulholland Drive is a dirt road from Encino Hills Dr. to Canoga.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, yeah.... I've ridden dirt Mulholland many times and also Mulholland East of Encino Hills - but never the other side of Canoga - will have to give it a go !

On another note - have you ever ridden through Franklin Canyon - entering from Coldwater ? I hiked there recently and looks like awesome quiet roads for cycling...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Franklin Canyon doesn't go on for very long. It's more for hiking than riding.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Franklin Canyon doesn't go on for very long. It's more for hiking than riding.


True dat. But it's a great way to get from Beverly Hills up to Mulholland without taking Coldwater (or Benedict).


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah - I'm thinking about a route that would be something like this - 

Starting at Ventura and Beverly Glen - Climb Beverly Glen, head east on Mulholland to Coldwater, take Coldwater down to park (awesome descent) head back up to Mulholland via Franklyn Canyon, across Coldwater, keep heading east on Mulholland to Laurel Canyon , down Laurel Canyon to Ventura and then a leisurely cool down up Ventura back to Beverly Glen - taking in the Ventura "scenery" that the summer always brings !!


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> Note that M. Hwy is distinct from M. Dr. M. Hwy is a branch off of M. Dr.
> 
> M. Hwy does follow 23 for less than 2 miles, but then has its own route to the coast. See map. (I have no idea which portions of it might not be paved.)



Awesome, thanks for the map sometimer, You don't have an elevation profile to go with it do you ? Or a rough description of the "ups and downs" ? From memory Decker itself has some very steep sections - Obviously I want ups and downs but want to actually make it as well....!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

PTV said:


> does it turn in Decker Canyon (23) ? What is the street you turn off PCH to go up Mulholland ?


Decker and Mulholland arrive at PCH at different spots, with Decker being a couple miles further south than Mulholland. They are also different rides with Decker being much short and much steeper, especially near the bottom. Decker has two 180* switchbacks toward the end of the descent that come at the road's steepest pitch. It's a fun descent, but you definitely have to pay attention!


----------



## fluidEffects03 (Feb 17, 2007)

Benedict Canyon is a descent climb up to Mulholland from Beverly Hills. Has a little less auto traffic than Coldwater or Laurel Canyon.

Lucky to have so many fun climbs in LA!!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

PTV said:


> Awesome, thanks for the map sometimer, You don't have an elevation profile to go with it do you ? Or a rough description of the "ups and downs" ? From memory Decker itself has some very steep sections - Obviously I want ups and downs but want to actually make it as well....!


The climb from PCH on Mulholland is 1580' over 7.1 miles.

The Rock Store climb, which would be in the opposite direction as the climb from PCH, is 880' over about 2.3 mi.

Those are the two toughest climbs on Mulholland Hwy. As has been mentioned, if you seek climbing thrills, you can access Mulholland from Yerba Buena (2360', 8.1 mi.), Deer Creek (3000', 11.1 mi., 18% max), Westlake Blvd (820', 2.1 mi., max 18%), as well as other routes. There are plenty of attention-grabbing climbs west of Topanga, and traffic is generally light. Mulholland gets a lot of motorcycle traffic, especially near the Rock Store.

JSR


----------

